

Resources for monitoring the swine flu epidemic - eduardoflores
http://tedchris.posterous.com/insightful-resources-for-monitoring-the-swine

======
Dilpil
Is it really a mystery as to why the flu is more deadly in Mexico than in the
US? Have factors such as quality of medical care been taken into account yet?

~~~
magoghm
In Mexico you can buy antibiotics over the counter without any prescription. I
suspect the victims just tried to cure themselves without seeing a physician.

